# Wood carving ideas please?



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

My niece is bringing her boyfriend home for Christmas. On Boxing Day, we get together to exchange presents and spend some time together. A few years ago we decided that, amongst the adults, we only give homemade gifts - usually food - but the idea is that it is something simple and small. As we don't know niece's boyfriend he is proving extremely hard to get for.

DD was going to make him some pine cone firestarters (she is making them for my brother as well so it seemed like a good idea) but we hav ejust discovered he doesn't have an open fire in his house 

I am making a "journal jar" for my niece and, as he is apparently into wood carving, though I could do a similar inspiration jar for him?

Does this sound feasible - and if so, does anyone know of a good website that I could look for ideas to put in the jar?

Or any other ideas for a young man ?

Really stuck here but would like to stick with the homemade theme if I can

TIA

hoggie


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Hoggie - what about a carving tool soft wrap/caddy? See item #2 on the link below. That one comes with the tools...if you look farther down you can see the product specs - 10"x9" or so.

http://www.amazon.com/Getting-Started-With-Wood-Carving/lm/R2OORSJA8GHOP1


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

A good tool wrap is a great thing for a carver- has to fit the tools he has. Also a strop. A bench hook is easy to make out of scrap. Tack rags are easy to make and always useful.


----------



## oth47 (Jan 11, 2008)

Look up small carving patterns and print them out.Carvers sometimes need inspiration.


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

I want to do the baby bears climbing a post thing, but my logs are 3 hours away. They look uber cool.


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

something he could carve may be the ticket, not necessarily homemade but you may well find some interesting drift wood, or the odd shaped log or branch or perhaps even some scraps of rare or exotic wood for him to ply his craft.

You could also make him a T Shirt that says " I visited the In Laws for Boxing Day and all I got was this Stupid Log"


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

LOL - I like that one downhome - if he's still around next year I will do that, don't think I've got time this year 

Thanks for the ideas input everyone, I ran out of steam so have gone with home made goodies to go with coffee (which he apparently also likes). I decided it was simpler at the last minute


----------

